# Michaela Schaffrath 2x



## Bond (27 Sep. 2008)




----------



## Mariavonderlippe (27 Sep. 2008)

Bond schrieb:


>


Realy or fake?


----------



## armin (27 Sep. 2008)

Ja wer hätte das geglaubt


----------



## schlunddunk (29 Sep. 2008)

zu lustig....^^


----------



## LuckyStrike (29 Sep. 2008)

Vom Mauerblümchen zur Porno Queen


----------



## mision (29 Sep. 2008)

Auch nicht schlecht !


----------



## grindelsurfer (29 Sep. 2008)

macht doch nichts ich sehe auch von Jahr,zu Jahr besser aus.Danke!


----------



## Petro26 (30 Sep. 2008)

ein Lob auf unsere Ärzte....


----------



## Geo01 (30 Sep. 2008)

Will uns da einer veräppeln????


----------



## Sackbatscher (1 Okt. 2008)

nee, oder?


----------



## Apnoe (2 Okt. 2008)

rofl, da brauchst minimum ne Kiste Bier


----------



## Phil6282 (2 Okt. 2008)

Boah krass! Wie sie in ihrem Buch schrieb: früher war sie halt ein mauerblümchen. Jetzt glaube ich ihr es!


----------



## Fremder71 (4 Okt. 2008)

Nee, ich fass es nicht....


----------



## Ragonik (4 Okt. 2008)

was kontaktlinsen und nen guter frisur alles schaffen


----------



## tobacco (18 Nov. 2008)

Das glaubt ihr kein mensch!


----------



## sharky 12 (19 Nov. 2008)

:WOW:*Bääh-von dieser Person würde ich mir kein Film ansehen*


----------



## mtglobe (19 Nov. 2008)

unglaublich. weiß aber dass es kein fake ist. Wahnsinn


----------



## martin99 (19 Nov. 2008)

hahahaha


----------



## Vash (19 Nov. 2008)

Die Daten stimmen schonmal.  witzig


----------



## Rumpelhannes (20 Nov. 2008)

Das stimmt wirklich. Hab ich schon öfters im Fernsehen gesehen. Da hat man sie mit ihren alten Bildern "konfrontiert" und da hat sie zugegeben, dass sie früher nicht die Hübscheste war.


----------



## kalt (20 Nov. 2008)

manchmal haben operationen auch was gutes


----------



## andi1277 (21 Nov. 2008)

Hossa


----------



## TTranslator (2 Apr. 2009)

Mit den Bildern zum Casting ... und uns wäre viel entgangen!


----------



## LikeZero (10 Apr. 2009)

ich lach mich schlapp bei der geilen sau rofl1rofl1


----------



## BorisBeckamnn (12 Apr. 2009)

lol, is das echt?


----------



## Jadedrache (3 Juni 2010)

wenn sie so filme gedreht hätte,dann nur horrorfilme.nix gegen michaela...


----------



## megane (4 Juni 2010)

echt "hübsch"


----------



## figo7 (5 Juni 2010)

HAHAHAA krank xD


----------



## EDE72ER (6 Juni 2010)

Kann man kaum glauben.:WOW:


----------



## effendy (6 Juni 2010)

Die sind ja richtig Porno.Das die hier drauf dürfen


----------



## Mutu (6 Juni 2010)

^^


----------



## jayjay12 (13 Juni 2010)

fake würd ich sagen


----------



## Billy Shears (14 Juli 2010)

So schlimm sieht sie doch wirklich nicht aus. Das Foto ist von 1988, da waren solche Brillen und Frisuren völlig normal bei braven Mädchen. Ich bin mir sicher, unter dem auch eher schlimmen Pullover hat sie schon damals toll ausgesehen.


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2010)

Ach du heilige sch****


----------



## gpo (1 Nov. 2010)

was so ein bischen Silikon alles kann


----------



## jaydoo (9 Aug. 2015)

Definitiv kein Fake. Hat sie selbst mal in einem Interview gesagt.


----------



## wiggum (5 Okt. 2017)

hat sich schon etwas verändert in den jahren


----------

